# Διατροφή και Συμπληρώματα > Αξιολόγηση Συμπληρωμάτων > Πρωτεΐνες >  Matrix 5.0 (Syntrax)

## Γιάννηςς

Syntrax Matrix 5.0 : Ένας μοναδικός συνδυασμός υπερφιλτραρισμένης πρωτείνης ορρού γάλακτος υψηλής ποιότητας ,μικροκυτταρικής καζείνης και αλμπουμίνης αυγού δίνουν στο σώμα σας πρωτείνη γρήγορης και βραδείας απελευθέρωσης .Ανεπανάληπτες σε αίσθηση γεύσεις και διαλυτότητα,συμπληρώνουν το προφίλ της και την κατατάσσουν στις κορυφαίες επιλογές σας.Mόνο τα καλύτερα συστατικά με τις πιο τέλειες μεθόδους επεξεργασίας καθιστούν την Syntrax Matrix 5.0 Την καλύτερη επιλογή στην κατηγορία των blend πρωτεινών.

Ερώτηση: Λεει οτι είναι πρωτΕϊνη βραδείας και γρηγορης αποροφησης.Αρα μπορω να την παιρνω και μετα προπονητικα; Δλδ ποια η διαφορα της ουσιαστικα απο την Whey Shake; Oτι η Whey Shake ειναι αποκλειστικα ταχειας αποροφησης;Γενικα την συστηνεται την παραπανω;Εγω παραγγειλα τωρα την Whey shake μιας και ειδα θετικα σχολια,και την επομενη φορα σκεφτομαι να παρω αυτη.Ουσιαστικα αυτο ειναι που αναρωτιεμαι: Η Whey shake ειναι καλυτερη για post-workout επειδη ειναι ταχειας αποροφησης ενω αυτή;Ειναι και τα 2;Αρα να την προτιμησω;Και ποια η βασικη διαφορα τους;

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Η διαφορα με την Whey Shake,ειναι οτι η Shake ειναι σκετο WPC..ναι ειναι πιο γρηγορη η απορροφηση της απο τη Μatrix...ενω η Matrix εχει και τις απο πανω πηγες.Στο post οποια και να βαλεις δε θα δεις διαφορες.

Και αυτη να βαλεις μια χαρα καλυμμενος εισαι.Μπορεις να τη χρησιμοποιεις οποιαδηποτε στιγμη μεσα στη μερα.

----------


## ελμερ

εγω ειχα παρει την matrix 5.0 cream and cookies....ωραια γευση αν και ειναι εντονη...... :02. Welcome:

----------


## Γιάννηςς

> Η διαφορα με την Whey Shake,ειναι οτι η Shake ειναι σκετο WPC..ναι ειναι πιο γρηγορη η απορροφηση της απο τη Μatrix...ενω η Matrix εχει και τις απο πανω πηγες.Στο post οποια και να βαλεις δε θα δεις διαφορες.
> 
> Και αυτη να βαλεις μια χαρα καλυμμενος εισαι.Μπορεις να τη χρησιμοποιεις οποιαδηποτε στιγμη μεσα στη μερα.


Αρα ουσιαστικα δεν εχουν και τεραστια διαφορα οποτε την επομενη φορα να δοκιμασω αυτη; Και κατι ελλο,επειδη ειμαι καινουριος στο θεμα, τι ειναι το WPC;;.
Η Matrix λογω καζεϊνης κανει την αποροφηση πιο αργη η αποροφουνται οι αλλες πηγες και απλως η καζεινη αργει;Γενικα να προτιμω πρωτεϊνες γρηγορες αποροφησης η οπως αυτη,γρηγορη με αργη;

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> Αρα ουσιαστικα δεν εχουν και τεραστια διαφορα οποτε την επομενη φορα να δοκιμασω αυτη; Και κατι ελλο,επειδη ειμαι καινουριος στο θεμα, τι ειναι το WPC;;.
> Η Matrix λογω καζεϊνης κανει την αποροφηση πιο αργη η αποροφουνται οι αλλες πηγες και απλως η καζεινη αργει;Γενικα να προτιμω πρωτεϊνες γρηγορες αποροφησης η οπως αυτη,γρηγορη με αργη;


Τεραστια διαφορα ως προς τι εννοεις?Σχετικα με τα ορατα αποτελεσματα?Τα ιδια αποτελεσματα θα εχεις και με τις 2.Μην κολλας σε αυτο.WPC σημαινει *Whey Protein Concentrate*.

Υπαρχει και η αποψη εκτος των αλλων,οτι ενα blend πηγων ειναι καλυτερο για post απο μια μονο πηγη.Αυτο εχει να κανει και με το ποση ωρα μετα θα φας.

----------


## Γιάννηςς

Θα το τρωω κατευθειαν μετα την γυμναστικη με βαρη.Αααα δηλαδη αν καταλαβα καλα,η whey shake εχει πρωτεϊνη μιας πηγης για γρηγορη αποροφηση,ενω η ματριξ πολλων πηγων για γρηγορη και αργη αποροφηση.Αλλα αφου τα ουσιαστικα αποτελεσματα ιδια θα ειναι οκ  θα παιρνω αυτη που μ αρεσει περισσοτερο  :01. Razz:

----------


## Dimitrios

Μην ξεχάσεις να μας πεις για γεύση. Αν είναι το ίδιο καλή με τη whay shake.

----------


## Γιάννηςς

Lοιπον η Whey shake φραουλα ηρθε και είναι τέλεια!!!Και γ@μω τις γεύσεις!Μόλις τελειώσει θα πάρω αυτή!

----------


## ελμερ

Γιαννη δοκιμασε τη με σοκολατουχο γαλα τυπου "μιλκο" και πες μου....(αλλη διασταση  :01. Smile:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## dio32

πιστευω μια απο τις πολυ καλες πρωτεινες πολλων πηγων,την θεωρω καλυτερη απο την υπερτιμενη muofusion.
εχω δει καλυτερη ανναρωση προπαντος οταν την επερνα πριν τον υπνο.
η βανιλια τα σπαει.

----------


## Γιάννηςς

> Γιαννη δοκιμασε τη με σοκολατουχο γαλα τυπου "μιλκο" και πες μου....(αλλη διασταση


Ειναι φραουλα να την βαλω σε σοκολατουχο;;Δεν ειναι καπως αντιφατικα;  :01. Razz:  Θα το δοκιμασω  :01. Mr. Green: 




> dio32
> πιστευω μια απο τις πολυ καλες πρωτεινες πολλων πηγων,την θεωρω καλυτερη απο την υπερτιμενη muofusion.
> εχω δει καλυτερη ανναρωση προπαντος οταν την επερνα πριν τον υπνο.
> η βανιλια τα σπαει.


Για την Matrix λες η την Whey shake?Μαλλον για την Ματριξ.Ναι οντος φενεται πολυ ωραια!Εχει και γευση coockies and crem! :02. Shock:

----------


## dio32

για την ματριξ λεω.

----------


## Dimitrios

Για εμένα και οι δύο της syntrax είναι πολύ καλές, φθηνές με φοβερή γεύση. Για εμένα είναι από τις πολύ καλές value for money πρωτεϊνες. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Γιάννηςς

Σημερα στο γυμν πηρα σεικερ με whey shake...πολυ ωραια γευση φραουλας!...Σου μενει μετα και μια γλυκητητα ολα τα λεφτα!Βέβαια έτσι όπως το κούναγα το σεικερ άνοιξε λίγο απο πάνω και τα κανα ολα ολιγον σκ@τ@...

----------


## billys15

Να πω οτι κι εμενα μ'αρεσε η cookies της matrix,ειχα δοκιμασει απο δειγμα.Φοβερη απλα.

----------


## vaggan

με κλειστα ματια!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!ορματε σε ολες τις γευσεις και ολες τις αποχρωσεις

----------


## dio32

εγω δεν μπορω να καταλαβω κατι στην επισημη σελιδα τους γραφει οτι περιεχει και micellar casein αλλα απο πισω στο πινακακι δεν το γραφει μαλλον το ξεχασανε η αλλαξανε κατι.
θυμαμε παντος στο πινακακι οτι το εγραφε απο πισω οταν ειχα παρει πριν 1,5 χρονο.

παντος εγω το ξαναλεω ειναι καλυτερη απο την υπερτιμημενη muofusion δεν ξερω εμενα του gaspari με στελνει τουαλετα.

το καλο την εφερε το σιτε που δεν εχει μεταφορικα απο 50 ευρω και πανω επιτελους.

----------


## vaggan

> εγω δεν μπορω να καταλαβω κατι στην επισημη σελιδα τους γραφει οτι περιεχει και micellar casein αλλα απο πισω στο πινακακι δεν το γραφει μαλλον το ξεχασανε η αλλαξανε κατι.
> θυμαμε παντος στο πινακακι οτι το εγραφε απο πισω οταν ειχα παρει πριν 1,5 χρονο.
> 
> παντος εγω το ξαναλεω ειναι καλυτερη απο την υπερτιμημενη muofusion δεν ξερω εμενα του gaspari με στελνει τουαλετα.
> 
> το καλο την εφερε το σιτε που δεν εχει μεταφορικα απο 50 ευρω και πανω επιτελους.


αυτη που περιεγραψες εχει περισσοτερο υδατανθρακα και ειναι πολυ γλυκεια καλη ειναι αλλα οχι σαν την ματριξ

----------


## ελμερ

Γιαννη η φραουλα με μιλκο εχει μια γευση που μου μοιαζει σα παγωτο και το παλιο μιλκο φραουλα που καταργηθηκε....δε χανεις τιποτα να δοκιμασεις.... :02. Welcome:

----------


## Γιάννηςς

Λοιπον δοκίμασα σήμερα και έβαλα στο μπλεντερ 1 σκουπ,γάλα και παγάκια...τα ψτύπησα καλά και το μείγμα αφράτεψε,έπειξε και έγινε πολυ ωραια η υφη του..εσπασαν και τα παγακια και εγιναν σαν φρεντοτσινο...αλλα καποια σιτμγη αναγουλιασα και το αφησα στο ψυγει ο να πιω το υπολοιπο αργοτερα;Υπαρχει προβλημα με αυτο;Ελμερ θα το δοκιμασω  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## panakos

καλησπερααααααααααααααααα!!!!

παιδες αυτη η πρωτεινη ειναι κομπλε για πριν τον υπνο ετσι δεν ειναι??
σκεφτομαι τις επομενες μερες να την τσιμπησω.....

----------


## dio32

> καλησπερααααααααααααααααα!!!!
> 
> παιδες αυτη η πρωτεινη ειναι κομπλε για πριν τον υπνο ετσι δεν ειναι??
> σκεφτομαι τις επομενες μερες να την τσιμπησω.....


ναι χτυπα την αφοβα

----------


## panakos

> ναι χτυπα την αφοβα


ευχαριστω φιλε μου!!

----------


## dio32

> ευχαριστω φιλε μου!!


αμα σου αρεσει η βανιλια παρτην η cream cookies ακρες απιστευετες γευσεις.

----------


## panakos

Κούκις θα την πάρω φιλε μου ναι!!πρεπει να τα σπάει!!

----------


## dio32

> αυτη που περιεγραψες εχει περισσοτερο υδατανθρακα και ειναι πολυ γλυκεια καλη ειναι αλλα οχι σαν την ματριξ


αυτη που περιγραψα ειναι η ματριξ 5.0 μαλλον δεν καταλαβες σωστα.

----------


## morgoth

πηρα cookies and cream καθως και σοκολατα.

τις ηπια με νερο. η κουκις ειναι πολυ απαλη στη γευση ενω στη μυρωδια ειναι πιο δυνατη (αποτι στη γευση). ουδετερη και πινεται παρα πολυ ευχαριστα. εχει και κοκκους κουκις οι οποιοι ομως δε διαλυονται.
η σοκολατα ειναι σαφως πιο εντονη στη γευση. πιο εντονη απο την αντιστοιχη whey shake την οποια την προτιμω για τη σοκολατα της.

----------


## GeoDask

o beef την εγκρίνει ;

----------


## beefmeup

ο μπηφ δεν περνει ποτε μπλεντ τετοιου τυπου.. :01. Razz: 

απο κει κ περα απο συστατικα σκιζει..κλασσικη συνντραξ,χωρις πολλα πολλα κ περιτα..
αν εχει κ καλη διαλυτοτητα(που λογικα θα εχει) ειναι μπομπα για μπλεντ..

----------


## GeoDask

> ο μπηφ δεν περνει ποτε μπλεντ τετοιου τυπου..
> 
> απο κει κ περα απο συστατικα σκιζει..κλασσικη συνντραξ,χωρις πολλα πολλα κ περιτα..
> αν εχει κ καλη διαλυτοτητα(που λογικα θα εχει) ειναι μπομπα για μπλεντ..


Όριστε, ψωνίζουμε άφοβα !  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Razz:

----------


## morgoth

απο διαλυτοτητα δεν ειναι 100% οπως η αντιστοιχη whey της syntrax. ενα 95% θα ελεγα.

----------


## GeoDask

Την έχω παραγγείλει σε orange cream γεύση. Ποτέ στην ζωή μου δεν έχω δοκιμάσει αντίστοιχη γεύση, συνήθως επιλέγω σοκολάτα, όποτε η Παναγιά μαζί μας.

----------


## Χριστοφορος123

> Την έχω παραγγείλει σε orange cream γεύση. Ποτέ στην ζωή μου δεν έχω δοκιμάσει αντίστοιχη γεύση, συνήθως επιλέγω σοκολάτα, όποτε η Παναγιά μαζί μας.


Orange cream παιρνει ο ξαδερφος μου και λεει πως ειναι καλη.

----------


## Giannistzn

Υπαρχει κανεις που να εχει δοκιμασει την whey shake φραουλα και αυτην εδω για να εχει αποψη στο κατα ποσο μοιαζει η γευση?

----------


## deluxe

Εχω την φραουλα εδω και καμια εβδομαδα. Δε μου αρεσει και τοσο στο σεικερ, γιατι βγαζει παρα πολυ αφρο! Αλλα για το πρωϊνο με τα δημητριακα ειναι μια χαρα.

----------


## ggeorge

δεν υπαρχει καμια διαφορα στη γευση...

----------


## Devil

πηρα μια τετοια σοκολατα.... δεν ειχα ξαναδοκιμασει..... πολυ ωραια γευση....

----------


## Giannistzn

Και εγω σε κανα μηνα θα κανω παραγγελια, πιθανως σοκολατα + μια φραουλα. Να σου πω milk chocolate ή chocolate πηρες?

----------


## Dreiko

> πηρα μια τετοια σοκολατα.... δεν ειχα ξαναδοκιμασει..... πολυ ωραια γευση....





> Και εγω σε κανα μηνα θα κανω παραγγελια, πιθανως σοκολατα + μια φραουλα. Να σου πω milk chocolate ή chocolate πηρες?


και μενα σημερα ηρθε η δικια μου...perfect chocolate....και γ@μω τις γευσεις... :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Δανάη

> πηρα μια τετοια σοκολατα.... δεν ειχα ξαναδοκιμασει..... πολυ ωραια γευση....


 εσυ στο εργοστάσιο της syntrax πήγες;




> και μενα σημερα ηρθε η δικια μου...perfect chocolate....και γ@μω τις γευσεις...


και τελεια γευση και πολυ καλη τιμη....αχ δεν ξερω....μακάρι να εκαναν και σε αυτη μια ανάλυση να βλέπαμε την περιεκτικότητα σε πρωτεινη

----------


## fitness12

εχω δοκιμασει την perfect chocolate παρα πολυ ωραια γευση

----------


## Devil

> Και εγω σε κανα μηνα θα κανω παραγγελια, πιθανως σοκολατα + μια φραουλα. Να σου πω milk chocolate ή chocolate πηρες?


milk chocolate.... :01. Wink: 




> εσυ στο εργοστάσιο της syntrax πήγες;


οχι αλλα αμα εχεις κανα κονε εκει παω ευχαριστως...... :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## GeoDask

Να γράψω και εγώ μιας και την ξεκίνησα την matrix σε γεύση πορτοκάλι.

Πολύ καλή διαλυτότητα και απο γεύση προσωπικά μου θύμισε fanta πορτοκάλι στο πιο ελαφρύ  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Να υπάρχει κι εδώ  :03. Thumb up: 





> οριστε και η χημική ανάλυση της *syntrax matrix* γευση *βανίλια*
> 
> 
> 
> το όλο εγχειρημα κοστισε μονο 30 ευρω,να 'ναι καλα ενας φίλος που μενει κοντα στο εργαστηριο,πήγε το δειγμα και μοιραστηκάμε και τα έξοδα(αφου καταναλώνει και ο ιδιος το προιον)
> 
> το περιεργο ειναι οτι η syntrax δηλώνει 76,6% ενω στο αποτέλεσμα δειχνει 78,1%

----------


## tolis93

ο πορτογαλος στερεψε παντως σημερα π μπικα μιας κ ηθελα αλλα διαφορα συμπραγαλα.να ναι καλα το φορουμ :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Kostas NK

η πρωτεινη αυτη ειναι καλη για γραμμωση(με την σωστη διατροφη παντα)???εχετε να μου πρωτεινετε καμοια καλυτερη?

----------


## Giannistzn

milk chocolate, ωραια γευση, εντονη και σε αρκετο νερο, αλλα δεν διαλυεται τοσο ευκολα οσο η shake που ειχα συνηθισει (ή ειναι μαπα το σεικερ που μου εστειλαν  :01. Mr. Green: )

strawberry cream, σαν μιλκ σεικ φραουλα. Την θεωρω καλυτερη επιλογη για τα γουστα μου σε σχεση με την σοκολατα. 

Και οι 2 αψογες παντως.

----------


## wonderboy

Kostas NK σε καθε πρωτεινη που ποσταρει καποιο μελος ρωτας αν κανει για γραμμωση,αν θες ριξε μια ματια τι κοιταμε στις πρωτεινες που τις κατατασουμε σε καθαρες η οχι και θα κρινεις μονο σου αργοτερα καλυτερα!

----------


## dimebag

Ρε παιδες να ρωτησω κατι για την συνκεκριμενη.. Σημερα την αγορασα για αλλη μια φορα , αλλα το προβλημα ειναι οτι διαφερει αρκετα η περιεκτικοτητα της απο οτι ειχα διαβασει στο σιτε απο οπου την πηρα.. Δηλαδη στην πρωτεινη μου λεει 6γρ υδατανθρακα ενω στο σιτε 2.. Επισης λεει πως περιεχει 23γρ πρωτεινης /35γρ που ειναι το σκοοπ στο προιον μου ενω στο σιτε λεει 23γρ/30.. Τι γινεται αλλαξε το προιον? Καμια ιδεα?
Το αγορασα απο γνωστο σιτε απο εξωτερικο,..

----------


## Dreiko

Κατ'αρχην Dimebag rulez!!!! :03. Bowdown: 

Kατα δετερον,εγω που ειμαι τακτικος καταναλωτης της βλεπω οτι τα facts ειναι αυτα που αναφερει στο σαιτ που λες...η συσκευασια απ'εξω ειναι η κλασικη?η εχει αλλαξει?
φυσικα υπαρχει παντα το ενδεχομενο να αλλαξαν τα συστατικα...

----------


## ggeorge

πηρες τη "σωστη" ματριξ; Γιατί υπαρχουν δυο τρεις μαρκες νομιζω. 
Μολις είδα τη δικη μου. Μου ηρθε πριν 15-20 μερες.  2 γραμμαρια υδατανθρακας...


edit
Βρηκα  

1. Growth Matrix 
2. Performance Matrix 
3. Whey matrix
4. Carni Matrix δεν είναι πρωτείνη
5. casein matrix
6. matrix 5.0 kai 2.0

----------


## assos

> Ρε παιδες να ρωτησω κατι για την συνκεκριμενη.. Σημερα την αγορασα για αλλη μια φορα , αλλα το προβλημα ειναι οτι διαφερει αρκετα η περιεκτικοτητα της απο οτι ειχα διαβασει στο σιτε απο οπου την πηρα.. Δηλαδη στην πρωτεινη μου λεει 6γρ υδατανθρακα ενω στο σιτε 2.. Επισης λεει πως περιεχει 23γρ πρωτεινης /35γρ που ειναι το σκοοπ στο προιον μου ενω στο σιτε λεει 23γρ/30.. Τι γινεται αλλαξε το προιον? Καμια ιδεα?
> Το αγορασα απο γνωστο σιτε απο εξωτερικο,..


Tα σωστα συστατικά είναι:

Strawberry Cream / Bannanas & Cream / Simply Vanilla 30gr/scoop με 23gr πρωτεϊνη και 2 gr carbs

Perfect Chocolate 30gr/scoop με 23gr πρωτεϊνη και 3 gr carbs

Milk Chokolate 32gr/scoop με 23gr πρωτεϊνη και 3 gr carbs

Cookies & Cream 35gr/scoop με 23gr πρωτεϊνη και 5 gr carbs

----------


## dimebag

> Κατ'αρχην Dimebag rulez!!!!
> 
> Kατα δετερον,εγω που ειμαι τακτικος καταναλωτης της βλεπω οτι τα facts ειναι αυτα που αναφερει στο σαιτ που λες...η συσκευασια απ'εξω ειναι η κλασικη?η εχει αλλαξει?
> φυσικα υπαρχει παντα το ενδεχομενο να αλλαξαν τα συστατικα...


Χεχε και ο dreiko μεταλλας.. Ετσι ειν' αυτα!  :02. Rocking:  :02. Rocking: 

Για την πρωτεινη, η συσκευασια η ίδια ειναι.. ggeorge την matrix 5.0 πηρα αλλα απο ότι βλεπω ο assos έχει δίκαιο σε αυτό που λεει περι περιεκτικότητας αναλογα την γευση γιατι πηρα την cookies and cream.. 

Άντε τώρα να γράψω μια κριτική και εγω  :01. Smile:  .. Η γευση σοκολάτα ειναι πολύ καλη, 8/10 θά λεγα.. Διαλυτότητα παρα πολυ καλή ίσως 10/10..Επίσης δέν μου έφερε φουσκόματα στο στομάχι!
Η cookies and cream καλή γευση.. Άν και την περίμενα λίγο καλυτερη.. παρόλαυτα πίνεται ευχάριστα.. γευση 7/10 διαλυτότητα 9/10 γιατι μένουνε κομματάκια, απο μισκότο πρεπει να ειναι..! 
Γενικά ειναι πολύ καλη πρωτείνη, με ακόμα καλυτερη τιμή..  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Socratis100

Και εγω την cookies πηρα,παρα πολυ ωρα γευση,θα την ξαναπροτιμησω σε αλλη γευση για δοκιμη.

----------


## Dreiko

> και μενα σημερα ηρθε η δικια μου...perfect chocolate....και γ@μω τις γευσεις...


λοιπον μολις τελειωσε και η μπανανα και η φραουλα!!! :03. Bowdown: 

Διαλυτοτητα 9/10
Γευση σοκολατα 9/10,φραουλα 9/10 και μπανανα 10/10!!!!

----------


## cuntface

λεω να την παρω και γω οταν τελειωση η nitrotech κανει για πρωινο μετα την προπο και βραδακι ετσι?

----------


## 200sx

Και το πρωί να βάλεις αν χρειάζεσαι!!

Εγώ προτιμώ MilkChocolate... 
Τις έχω τσακίσει.. 2 τον μήνα πίνω... :03. Thumb up:

----------


## koukoutsaki

παιδια απο γευση τι λεει ??
επισης εινια τοσο νερουλη σα τη whey shake?(   :02. Puke:  )

----------


## vaggan

> παιδια απο γευση τι λεει ??
> επισης εινια τοσο νερουλη σα τη whey shake?(   )


κουκουτσακι δεν σου αρεσε η γουει σεικ???μην τρελαθουμε τωρα!!!!! :01. Razz: παντως μοιαζει με την ματριξ

----------


## koukoutsaki

Αν ειναι τοσο νερουλιαρα να μενει το βυσσινο ,για αυτο ρωταω  μη  πεταξω τοσα λεφτα .... :01. Sad:

----------


## ΠανοςΒ

Αν την κανεις με λιγότερο νερό ειναι ΟΚ.  Εγω βαζω το σκουπ σε μισο φλυτζανι νερο.

----------


## dio32

> παιδια απο γευση τι λεει ??
> επισης εινια τοσο νερουλη σα τη whey shake?(   )


ε οχι και νερουλη η whey shake μηπως βαζεις πολυ νερο?
εγω βαζω 300ml βανιλια whey shake και ειναι μια χαρα

----------


## cuntface

εγω τν πηρα σε cookies and cream η νιτροτεκ perfomance series  ειναι απιστευτη σε cookies  αν και ειναι η πρωτη που περνω σε τετοια γευση χερομε οταν την πινω σοκολατα βανιλια τησ εχω απλα βαρεθη δν κατεβενουνε με τιποτα

----------


## koukoutsaki

> ε οχι και νερουλη η whey shake μηπως βαζεις πολυ νερο?
> εγω βαζω 300ml βανιλια whey shake και ειναι μια χαρα


me 180 και ηταν νερομπουλι ... οκ παιδια μαλλον δε μας κανει !!! ευχαριστω παντως


ααα τωρα ειδαι κ το απο πανω ποστ ...σε μισο φλυτζανι νερο μονο  ????/δε κανει για μενα  :01. Smile:

----------


## ελμερ

koukoutsaki εγω που ειχα παρει την matrix cream and cookies ηταν πολυ πηκτη.......η πιο πυκτη που εχω συναντησει ως τωρα...... :02. Welcome:

----------


## koukoutsaki

Αλήθεια το λες ? σα τη μυοφ? εγω για σοκολάτα ενδιαφέρομαι.   :01. Smile:

----------


## ελμερ

Δεν εχω παρει ποτε myo...εγω ολες τις βαζω σκονες τις βαζω σε 200 ml περιπου...εχει τυχει σκονες να εξαφανιζονται μεσα στο νερο...αυτη,την ετρωγα την περισσοτερη με το κουταλι σα φρουτοκρεμα να σκεφτεις σε τοσο νερο :01. Wink: ...σκεψου παντος και τη γευση που σου λεω.....τα σπαει.... :02. Welcome:

----------


## koukoutsaki

Αν λες 200 μλ κ την ετρωγες ετσι..?  Λίαν ικανοποιητική!!! Μπά είμαι αθεράπευτα σοκολατομανης!!! Σε ευχαριστω πάντως  :01. Smile:

----------


## ελμερ

Να σαι καλα...ειχε και κομματακια μεσα σα μπισκοτο.....λογικα και η σοκολατα θα ναι πηκτη..... :02. Welcome:

----------


## Giannistzn

Μετα απο καιρο που την χρησιμοποιω καθημερινα,

Η σοκολατα πολυ ωραια (αν και πιο πολυ μου αρεσε η whey shake σοκολατα) και σε 300-350 μλ νερο που την βαζω μια χαρα γευση, οχι πηχτη αλλα ουτε και νερουλη.

Η φραουλα μου αρεσει περισσοτερο και αυτη το ιδιο στα 300-350μλ νερο αλλα κανει αρκετο αφρο. 

Το μονο παραπονο και απο τις 2 οτι δεν ειναι τοσο ευδιαλυτες οσο η whey shake και οσο η mp που χρησιμοποιουσα πιο πριν

----------


## hellasNS88

ξερει κανεις που μπορω να την βρω στην θεσσαλονικη ..... ??

----------


## panakos

την εχει το e-shop του φορουμ μας αν σε ενδιαφερει....
στην πορτα απο το σπιτι στην φερνει :03. Thumb up:

----------


## a-mad

σε βανιλια λεει τιποτα????εχει εντονη γευση??τρελαινομαι για βανιλια :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## cuntface

> σε βανιλια λεει τιποτα????εχει εντονη γευση??τρελαινομαι για βανιλια


καλη η βανιλια η cookies and cream ειναι αθλια για μενα

----------


## Nosblos

σοκολοτα και παλι σοκολατα!!
πολυ καλο σκευασμα.....αν οχι τον καλυτερο στην κατηγορια του... :01. Wink:

----------


## Steloukos

Ειδικα και αν αναμιξεις την γευση σοκολατα με γαλα πωπω απλα απιθανο.

----------


## a-mad

μην μ λες τετοια και τρελαινομαι,εχω την μ@@@κια της ον σε σοκο και δεν παλευεται...... :01. Sad:  :01. Sad:  για την milk chocolate λες η για την απλη????

----------


## Nosblos

η σοκολατα της on με της syntrax δεν εχει καμια σχεση.....
της οn ειναι νερουλη....
εγω την απλη εχω αλλα εχω ακουσει και τα καλυτερα για την milk...

----------


## Socratis100

μακρια απο μπανανα παντως.Εχω παρει την matrix σε cookies,σοκολατα  και ηταν τελειες,η μπανανα ναι μεν ειναι ωραια ,αλλα εχει απειρο αφρο,μιλαμε παρα πολυ,το χτυπας λιγο βαζοντας λιγο νερο και γεμιζει το σεικερ μεχρι πανω.

----------


## Steloukos

> μην μ λες τετοια και τρελαινομαι,εχω την μ@@@κια της ον σε σοκο και δεν παλευεται...... για την milk chocolate λες η για την απλη????


Για την απλη,απο οn για μενα λεει πολυ η μπανανα,η φραουλα-μπανανα και η βανιλια.Παιδια η matrix με γευση σοκολατα λεει τπτ?

----------


## Nosblos

Αυτη εχω τωρα!πολυ καλη..αν σκεφτεσαι για σοκολατα χτυπα την..

----------


## Steloukos

> Αυτη εχω τωρα!πολυ καλη..αν σκεφτεσαι για σοκολατα χτυπα την..


Ωπα ακυρο η γευση βανιλια ηθελα να ρωτησω αν λεει τπτ,σοκολατα εχω τωρα,την απλη.

----------


## dio32

> Ωπα ακυρο η γευση βανιλια ηθελα να ρωτησω αν λεει τπτ,σοκολατα εχω τωρα,την απλη.


βανιλια οχι ιδιαιτερη ασε που κανει πολυ αφρο.
καλυτερα σοκολατα.
περιμενα να ειναι σαν της whey shake η βανιλια της που ειναι ιδια εταιρια αλλα με απογοητευσε

----------


## reignman007

Λοιπον μια βδομαδα ηδη με την Matrix σε γευση μπανανα.Νοστιμη,ευχαριστη και ελαφρια.Αν θες να νιωθεις την μπανανα καλυτερα,βαζεις λιγοτερο νερο.Διαλυτοτητα σε σεικερ πολυ καλη,οχι σαν την whey shake ομως.Ελαφρια στο στομαχι,δεν κανει αφρο που ειπε ο φιλος παραπανω και φανταζομαι οτι λογω των πολλαπλων πηγων της(?) δεν αφηνει αυτη την αισθηση τρελλης πεινας οταν περνανε 45 λεπτα μετα την προπονηση και δεν εχεις φαει το γευμα σου ακομα.

Γευση 9/10
Διαλυτοτητα 8/10

----------


## Retos

Καλησπερα,
εχει δοκιμασει κανεις την φραουλα?τι λεει σαν γευση?Διοτι απο εξωτερικο μονο αυτη παιζει σε στοκ

----------


## Action man

Πολύ καλή γεύση και διαλυτότητα η φράουλα.Εμένα τουλάχιστον είναι απ τις αγαπημένες μου γεύσεις.

Η cookies and cream δε μου άρεσε καθόλου  :01. Razz:  Υπερβολικά έντονη γεύση.Την έπινα σχεδόν με το ζόρι.Βέβαια προσωπικά γούστα είναι αυτά...

----------


## AlexakisKon

μου κίνησε την περιεργεια η συγκεκριμενη γιατι διαβασα πολλα καλα λόγια, ομως είναι καλή μονο για πριν τον ύπνο η μπορω να την παρω και σαν κανονικη whey?

----------


## Giannistzn

Δεν εχεις θεμα, και μεταπροπονητικα να την παρεις το ιδιο πραμα ειναι με μια whey concentrate

----------


## reignman007

Αυξηση της ταξης των 3 ευρω στον Πορτογαλο.... :01. Sad:

----------


## snake133

> Αυξηση της ταξης των 3 ευρω στον Πορτογαλο....


Στο βουλγαρικό άμα πάρεις πακετάκι των 2 γλυτώνεις 20 ευρω σε σχέση με πορτογάλο. Νομίζω ότι τις τελευταίες μέρες έχει αυξήσει σχεδόν όλες τις πρωτείνες ! :01. Unsure:

----------


## Fataoulas

> ....έχει αυξήσει σχεδόν όλες τις πρωτείνες !


Και οχι μονο....  :01. Sad:

----------


## Esse

Eχει sites που τις δινουν μεχρι κι 6 ευρω φτηνοτερα κι οσο παει  πεφτουν οι τιμες.Google it  :01. Wink:

----------


## Ίων Δραγούμης

> Tα σωστα συστατικά είναι:
> 
> Strawberry Cream / Bannanas & Cream / Simply Vanilla 30gr/scoop με 23gr πρωτεϊνη και 2 gr carbs
> 
> Perfect Chocolate 30gr/scoop με 23gr πρωτεϊνη και 3 gr carbs
> 
> Milk Chokolate 32gr/scoop με 23gr πρωτεϊνη και 3 gr carbs
> 
> Cookies & Cream 35gr/scoop με 23gr πρωτεϊνη και 5 gr carbs



Παίδες,καρα-sos!!!!

Μόλις μου ήρθαν δυο τσουβαλάκια με γεύση cookies &cream το ένα και φράουλα το άλλο.

Το cookies &cream βγάζει 65 δόσεις στα 2,27 κιλά.
Η φράουλα βγάζει 76 δόσεις στα 2,27 κιλά- αλλά δεν έχει μέσα δοσομετρητή (σκουπ-μόνο κάτερπίλαρ δεν επιστράτευσα). 

Εδώ θέλω τη βοήθεια σας,γιατί το ένα τσουβάλι με γεύση cookies &cream έχει δόση 35 γρ. (το σκουπ πάνω γράφει 94cc) ενώ η φράουλα έχει δόση 30 γρ. (αλλά δεν έχω σκουπ ώστε να ξέρω σε πόσα cc σκουπ αντιστοιχούν τα 30 γρ.) 
Θα έκανα τη μέθοδο των τριών για να βρω ότι αν 35γρ=94cc τότε 30γρ= χ cc,αλλά πολύ φοβάμαι ότι ίσως αλλάζει η πυκνότητα από γεύση σε γεύση (το ένα έχει μέσα διαλαλημένο μπισκότο,το άλλο όχι).

Τέσπα για να μη σας ζαλίζω έχει κανείς τη φράουλα τη στιγμή αυτή στη Syntrax Matrix 5 να μου πει πόσα cc έχει το σκουπ του;;;;;;;;;;; έχω συλλογή από σκουπς εδώ οπότε όλο και κάτι θα βρω να ταιριάζει. Με καίει γιατί πρέπει να μοιραστώ τη μισή σκόνη με άλλο άτομο. Οπότε με τυχαίο σκουπ κάποιος θα φάει τάπα...

----------


## Ίων Δραγούμης

> Παίδες,καρα-sos!!!!
> 
> Μόλις μου ήρθαν δυο τσουβαλάκια με γεύση cookies &cream το ένα και φράουλα το άλλο.
> 
> Το cookies &cream βγάζει 65 δόσεις στα 2,27 κιλά.
> Η φράουλα βγάζει 76 δόσεις στα 2,27 κιλά- αλλά δεν έχει μέσα δοσομετρητή (σκουπ-μόνο κάτερπίλαρ δεν επιστράτευσα). 
> 
> Εδώ θέλω τη βοήθεια σας,γιατί το ένα τσουβάλι με γεύση cookies &cream έχει δόση 35 γρ. (το σκουπ πάνω γράφει 94cc) ενώ η φράουλα έχει δόση 30 γρ. (αλλά δεν έχω σκουπ ώστε να ξέρω σε πόσα cc σκουπ αντιστοιχούν τα 30 γρ.) 
> Θα έκανα τη μέθοδο των τριών για να βρω ότι αν 35γρ=94cc τότε 30γρ= χ cc,αλλά πολύ φοβάμαι ότι ίσως αλλάζει η πυκνότητα από γεύση σε γεύση (το ένα έχει μέσα διαλαλημένο μπισκότο,το άλλο όχι).
> ...




Για την ιστορία,έστειλα e-mail στην εταιρία και αφού μου ζήτησαν συγνώμη κτλ μου είπαν ότι το σκουπ της φράουλας είναι 80cc.

Τώρα ένα γρήγορο review.

Cookies and cream επιεικώς χάλια. Γεύση μέτρια,τα κούκις κάθονται στο πάτο και για να τα πιεις κι αυτά θέλεις να βάζεις επιπλέον νερό ξανά και ξανά. Διαλυτότητα μέτρια. Οι δόσεις στα κούκις είναι μόνο 65 σε αντίθεση με τη φράουλα που είναι 76 παρακαλώ(!!)

Φράουλα.

Η φράουλα αξίζει,και ωραία γεύση και 76 δόσεις ανά 2270 γρ. Μια χαρά διαλυτότητα. 

Με λίγα λόγια αν είναι να αγοράσετε Syntrax Matrix 5 μην πάρετε cookies and cream,αλλά προτιμήστε φράουλα,μπανάνα και βανίλια,γιατί βγάζουν τις περισσότερες δόσεις ανά σακούλα(76). Η combat powder είναι εξίσου καλή(ίσως λίγο πιο γευστική),αλλά με μόνο 53 δόσεις αν θυμάμαι καλά. Γι'αυτό προκρίνω τη Syntrax matrix 5. Αν ψάξετε πολύ καλά μπορείτε να βρείτε και τις δυο σε πολύ καλές τιμές. Επίσης ευχάριστο είναι ότι η Combat Powder σε Ελληνική γνωστή αλυσίδα έχει καλύτερη τιμή απ'ότι σε γνωστά sites του εξωτερικού.

----------


## 200sx

Εγώ έχω δοκιμάσει όλες τις γεύσεις.. Η milk chocolate ειναι απλά καλύτερη από milkshake σε μαγαζι.. 
Οι άλλες όπως βλέπω οτι αναφέρετε και εσείς δεν λένε και πολλά..

Για θέμα τιμής το MuscleBody είναι 6ευρω κατω απο τον Πορτογάλο  :01. Wink:

----------


## TheoV

παιδια θα σας φανει ηλιθια η ερωτηση αλλα μολις πηρα και εγω την syntrax kai einai η πρωτη μου επαφη με τσουβαλακι πως την ανοιγω - συντηρω  γιατι ο μαμακας πεταξα ενα  αδειο κουτι πρωτεινης που ειχα

----------


## Miss Fit

Κοβεις μισο ποντο απο πανω με το ψαλιδι. Λιγο πιο κατω εχει πλαστικο zip, το οποιο ανοιγεις και ξανακλεινεις.

----------


## totis

ρε παιδια καμια γνωμη για την Syntrax Matrix 5.0 την ειδα σε προσφορα και μου μπηκε στο ματι,Αυτο που με ενδιαφερει πιο πολυ αν αξιζει απο γευση ?Απο συστατικα που ειδα ειναι αρκετα καλη.......με ενδιαφερουν οι αποψεις πιο πολυ για τις γευσεις μπανανα και perfect chocolate?....

----------


## billy89

Perfect chocolate πολύ καλή και γεμάτη γεύση. Μη διστάσεις!

----------


## totis

> Perfect chocolate πολύ καλή και γεμάτη γεύση. Μη διστάσεις!


  Σε ευχαριστω billy :03. Thumb up: .Δεν εκατσε τοσο καρο να την παρω,Ειναι απο τις λιγες πρωτεινες που δεν εχω δοκιμασει, παντα κατι τυχαινε θα την τιμησω αυτη την φορα.....

----------


## Ίων Δραγούμης

> Σε ευχαριστω billy.Δεν εκατσε τοσο καρο να την παρω,Ειναι απο τις λιγες πρωτεινες που δεν εχω δοκιμασει, παντα κατι τυχαινε θα την τιμησω αυτη την φορα.....


Από γεύση σε γεύση αλλάζουν οι περιεκτικότητες. Έχω δοκιμάσει coockies και φράουλα. Πχ με τα coockies είναι κάπου 65άρα αν θυμάμαι καλά. Η φράουλα που είχα ήταν η πιο μεγάλη σε περιεκτικότητα πρωτείνης. Πάντως από φράουλες έχω πιει πολύ καλύτερες και η cockies απλά αηδία. Δεν άντεξα και την έδωσα σε φίλο,αλλά αυτουνού του άρεσε!! Η Combat Powder κατά τα γούστα μου είναι κλάσης ανώτερης σε γεύση. Η matrix 5 μου αρέσει πολύ στα συστατικά της.

----------


## totis

> Από γεύση σε γεύση αλλάζουν οι περιεκτικότητες. Έχω δοκιμάσει coockies και φράουλα. Πχ με τα coockies είναι κάπου 65άρα αν θυμάμαι καλά. Η φράουλα που είχα ήταν η πιο μεγάλη σε περιεκτικότητα πρωτείνης. Πάντως από φράουλες έχω πιει πολύ καλύτερες και η cockies απλά αηδία. Δεν άντεξα και την έδωσα σε φίλο,αλλά αυτουνού του άρεσε!! Η Combat Powder κατά τα γούστα μου είναι κλάσης ανώτερης σε γεύση. Η matrix 5 μου αρέσει πολύ στα συστατικά της.


  Mε καταλαβες. Αυτο ειναι που φοβαμαι γιατι η combat ειναι απο τις πολυ καλες σε γευση οποτε οταν θα αλλαξει καποιος, θα πρεπει να παει σε εξισου δυνατη πρωτεινη σε γευση... :01. Wink:

----------


## Ίων Δραγούμης

> Mε καταλαβες. Αυτο ειναι που φοβαμαι γιατι η combat ειναι απο τις πολυ καλες σε γευση οποτε οταν θα αλλαξει καποιος, θα πρεπει να παει σε εξισου δυνατη πρωτεινη σε γευση...


Γι'αυτό σου έστειλα,γιατί η MP σε κακόμαθε.  :01. Razz:   :01. Razz: 
Πολύ ανώτερη από τη Combat Powder σε γεύση (για ποιότητα δε μπορώ να ξέρω) είναι η ΜΕΧ ΜΑΤΡΙΧ 10. Η φράουλα είναι ότι πιο θεϊκό έχω πιει ποτέ στη ζωή μου. Υγρή τσιχλόφουσκα φράουλας. Απίστευτη γεύση! Φυσικά σαν εταιρίες δε συγκρίνονται. Η μια διαφημισμένη σε υπερθετικό βαθμό ή άλλη έχει ένα παρακμιακό site και γενικά είναι ανύπαρκτη. Κι όμως σε γεύση/περιεκτικότητα/τιμή/ποσότητα είναι ΠΟΛΎ ανώτερη η ΜΕΧ. Δεν μπορώ να ξέρω για την ποιότητα των συστατικών της ΜΕΧ,αν και τα όσα αναγράφει με ικανοποιούν ΠΛΉΡΩΣ. Αυτά φίλε μου.

----------


## george-george

Αγαπω Syntrax Matrix........σε cookies και σοκολατα ...μου ερχεται να φαω και τη σακουλα.....το μονο με τη cookies κολανε στα δοντια τα κοματακια.!!!

----------


## Ίων Δραγούμης

> Αγαπω Syntrax Matrix........σε cookies και σοκολατα ...μου ερχεται να φαω και τη σακουλα.....το μονο με τη cookies κολανε στα δοντια τα κοματακια.!!!


χαχαχα... κι αυτος που του την έδωσα τη λάτρεψε τη κουκις... εγώ δεν την άντεξα και γενικά δεν έχω απαιτήσεις..!!
 :01. Unsure:   :01. Unsure:

----------


## chris corfu

εγω πάλι, θα σου πω ότι ειναιη σοκολάτα υγείας κ οχι η γάλακτος αυτη και πικριζει λίγο, να το χεις στο νου σου..

----------


## chris corfu

για αλλού το παραπάνω ποστ, και έχει φάει σκαλωμα κ δεν μου τα διαγραφει.. :/

----------


## reignman007

> ρε παιδια καμια γνωμη για την Syntrax Matrix 5.0 την ειδα σε προσφορα και μου μπηκε στο ματι,Αυτο που με ενδιαφερει πιο πολυ αν αξιζει απο γευση ?Απο συστατικα που ειδα ειναι αρκετα καλη.......με ενδιαφερουν οι αποψεις πιο πολυ για τις γευσεις μπανανα και perfect chocolate?....


Μπανανα οτι καλυτερο εχω δοκιμασει σε πρωτεινη

----------


## 200sx

Milk Chocolate έχει πιο ωραία γεύση από Perfect για μένα. 
Σαν milkshake ειναι..
Οπως ειπε ο Chris Corfu πικρίζει λίγο η Perfect.
Μπανάνα δεν έχω δοκιμάσει!

----------


## Δανάη

δυστυχως αλλαξαν την γευση τουλαχιστον στην milk chocolate που αγορασα εγώ ,εναι απο τις κανουργιες παρτίδες (εχει ημερομηνια λήξης το 2016) πλεον δεν ειναι γλυκιά  :01. Sad:

----------


## primordial

Απ'ότι κατάλαβα γενικά η syntrax έχει αλλάξει τα blend στις πρωτεϊνες... έχει αυξήσει λογικά την π@π@ρι@ wheat protein....
κατρακύλα με κουτρουβάλα... :01. Evil NO:  :03. Thumb Down: 
Κρίμα γιατί μου άρεσαν οι γεύσεις της... αλλά "no more"... :02. Wave:  :02. Wave:

----------


## billy89

Από που βγάζουμε ότι έχουν αλλάξει τα blend? Πάντως η σειρά στα συστατικά δεν έχει αλλάξει.

----------


## Chaz

Πάντως σε μένα είναι ίδια.

----------


## primordial

Εκ των υστέρων κάνω τη διόρθωση. Η αναφορά στην Αλλαγή των blend έγινε για την whey shake. Δεν αφορούσε την matrix. Αν κ δεν βλέπω να αργεί και γι αυτή το άλμα της "εξέλιξης". Sorry για το άτοπο... (off topic).....

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

----------


## Δανάη

ως προς τα συστατικα δεν εχει αλλαξει απολυτως τιποτα (συγκρινα τις ετικέτες), μονο η γευση ειναι διαφορετική (δεν ειναι τοσο γλυκια οπως αναφέρω παραπάνω) αν καποιος αγοράσει απο τις καινουργιες παρτιδες (ημερομηνια λήξης 2016) ας μας πει εντυπώσεις

----------


## and345

Διαβασα και γω καλα λογια για αυτην και πηρα milk chocolate.
βασικα καμια σχεση και με οποιαδηποτε αλλη σοκολατα σε γευση.
οντως δεν ειναι καθολου γλυκια ειναι ενα τσακ πριν να την πεις σοκολατα υγειας
η γευση μου θυμισε μια "καθαρη" παλια της muschletech.

----------


## totis

Παιδια τελικα δυστυχως  η matrix 5.0 εχει μεσα Υδρολυμένη Γλουτένη Σίτου δεν το ειχα παρατηρησει οποτε πεφτει και εδώ η ποιοτητα......


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 78978

----------


## FoTiS3

και εγω που εχω την Matrix 5.0 παρατηρησα οτι εχουν βαλει πρωτεινη συταριου...γιατι το κανουν αυτο και ριχνουν την ποιοτητα??
για βλακες μας εχουν οτι δεν θα το δουμε??αφου ριχνουν την ποιοτητα να ριξουν και τιμη τοτε....

----------


## DimRx

_Την παίρνω εδώ κ κάνα 8 μηνο, έχω μείνει πολύ ικανοποιημένος σε σχέση με όσες έχω δοκιμάσει.
Πάρα πολύ καλή για τα γευστικά - οικονομικά μου γούστα, άψογη διαλυτότητα, στομαχικές - W.C ατικές  διαταραχές, μηδενικές! 
Αναμένω σε 2 μέρες κ την πολυσυζητημένη μπανάνα.

σοκολατα 9 / 10
Cookies  7-8 / 10_

----------


## liveris

η γευση φυστικοβουτυρο-μπισκοτο το κατι αλλο :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Μια κ ειχα ακουσει τα καλυτερα για την εν λογω πρωτεινη για την γευση της ,την δοκιμασα σημερα σε γευση βανιλια.
Ενταξει η αληθεια ειναι οτι τα σπαει σε γευση μια κ μου θυμισε παγωτο με ενα ιδιαιτερο αρωμα.
Ηταν του γουστου μου; Ναι!  Θα μπορουσα να την ετρωγα συνεχεια; Οχι!
Και ο λογος επειδη ειναι σαν γλυκισμα ,θα προτιμουσα να την παιρνω  εναλακτικα με μια με πιο ουδετερη γευση  αναλογως με τα κεφια μου.

----------


## thegravijia

την εχει χρησιμοποιησει κανεις τελευταια ? 
γιατι βλεπω δεν βρισκεται ευκολα για παραγγελια...

----------


## Polyneikos

Βασίλη απ΄οτι βλέπω ο Αθλητης την έχει . Δες εδω

----------


## thegravijia

ψαχνω  cream cookies  ..εχω βαρεθει σοκολατες κτλ ...και απο οτι βλεπω η συγκεκριμενη συμφερει κιολας βγαζει πολλες δοσεις.

----------


## Polyneikos

η γεύση υπάρχει, από οτι δείχνει. Μπορείς να πάρεις και τηλέφωνο.
Γενικά η Syntrax είχε κάνει ένα καλό μπαμ , ειδικά με τις γεύσεις τις.

----------


## thegravijia

την χτυπησα τελικα...
απο γευση καλη (cookies) 
το μονο που με χαλασε λιγο ειναι οτι αφριζει αρκετα αλλα γενικα καλη

----------


## thegravijia

τελικα μαλλον θα φαει πεταμα ...3φορες την εχω παρει και τις 3 τουαλετα ..δν ξερω με πειραζει στο στομαχι
syntha και παλι syntha μονο

----------

